# Energia renovable



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola colegas, me gustaria que tratasemos el asunto de la energia renovable, tema muy en boga con estos tiempos, quiero construir celdas solares, generadores eolicos, y me gustaria escuchar opiniones e ideas al respecto, un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2006)

Mira en este ultimo tiempo me e dedicado a energias renovables y estoy exactamente avocado a la parte de hidrogeno, ya que es muy interesante todo lo que se puede hacer con el. La idea final del proyecto que va lento   es combertir un auto comun a uno que funcione con agua. 
La idea es descomponer el agua con corriente de forma viable 2H2o => O2 + 2H2 y tener como emanacion simplemente vapor de agua y agua condensada.
Espero que mi respuesta te sirva, si tienes alguna pregunta talvez en este tema te pueda ayudar     

Un saludo Dano


----------



## thors (Dic 22, 2006)

electro-gen dijo:
			
		

> Hola colegas, me gustaria que tratasemos el asunto de la energia renovable, tema muy en boga con estos tiempos, quiero construir celdas solares, generadores eolicos, y me gustaria escuchar opiniones e ideas al respecto, un saludo.





creo que la electronica tiene que ver mucho con el tema , actualmente gracias a los avances la utilizacion de la energia es cada vez mejor aprovechada 
recordemos cuanto combustible consumian los automoviles para correr a la misma velocidad
entre uno convencional y otro con computadora
la electronica en los aparatos de uso masivo como televisores y radios han avanzado mucho pero pasa desapersivido que desde la implementacion de fuentes swching el rendimiento energetico o consumo es cercano al 100%   me refiero que si el aparato necesitaba 1 amper
la fuente debia de ser de 1,5 amper y el resto que no se utilizaba para alimentacion se perdia en calor ya que la unica tecnica de controlar la energia era por atenuacion !!!!!!!!
osea los electronicos del mundo estamos en el mismo camino del uso racional de la energia cuando desarrollamos proyectos 
hay en el mercado muchos aparatos electronicos que estan construidos gracias al desarrollo de las fuentes swching  solo pensemos en cuantos motores electricos funcionan sin control de la potencia dia dia ,,toda esa energia esta siendo desperdiciada 
si todos los motores fuesen controlados por VDF ( variador de frecuencia o inverter) creo que el ahorro diario seria asombroso   

bueno solo pretendo hacer la union de la electronica con la energia renovable y falta decir uso racional de la energia

pensemos en cuantos aparatos actualmente hay en el mercado consumiendo energia en exeso por que todo lo que se consume no se aprobecha en la labor a relizar

lavadoras
aspiradoras
taladros
ventiladores
aire acondicionado
neveras
jugeras

si observan todos estos aparatos tienen un bajo rendimiento sin pensar que muchas personas por  demostrar al vecino que tienen un mayor nivel social compran aparatos sobredimencionados para sus hogares   

en resumen si puedes ahorrar azlo

chauuuuuu


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 23, 2006)

thors tienes razon en lo que dices, de hecho, la energia renovable viene con conceptos muy claros de ahorro, pues al tener que extraer energia por medios naturales, nunca esta es suficiente o demasiada asi que el ahorro esta muy ligado a esto, pero yo pretendo ir mas alla, llegar a autoalimentarme completamente, creo que debemos ser capaces en estos dias de capa de ozono, efecto el niño, de cambios biologicos importantes, crecidas de mareas etc, de poder crear energia realmente limpia, sin contaminantes, y esto no seria mas que la aplicacion de los conocimientos que hoy tenemos, por otra parte, Dano, estoy al tanto de las PEM, y me parece que es el futuro, solo que todavia es muy cara la membrana de intercambio de protones, tienes alguna idea de como fabricarla??, o solamente deberemos comprarla a fabricantes industriales???, por que lo de convertir el agua en hidrogeno no es tan dificil, pero hay cuestiones de seguridad que hay que observar muy bien, por que es un gas inflamable, en la imagen que envio esta el principio de funcionamiento de la celda PEM, me gustaria me comentaras, si es posible algunos aspectos constructivos que has aplicado.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 23, 2006)

En estos momentos me estoy dedicando a acumular información acerca de la energia eolica y solar, creo que es una forma de minimo riesgo y si se asocian las dos en un solo sistema seria algo muy eficiente, en cuanto a los aerogeneradores me estoy inclinando por los de eje vertical por que evitan la complicacion mecanica, y estoy contemplando realizar uno con imanes 16 imanes potentes, con envergadura de aspas de 3 metros, que no es muy dificil, pero en cuanto a la celda solar, esa si que es muy variada y dificil, las hay de oxido de cobre, de agua con sal, en incluso estuve haciendo unas pruebas con unos transistores de potencia decapitados y promete, por lo pronto si creo que sea cual sea el proyecto final, debera tener un voltaje de trabajo de mucho mas de 12 voltios, por el problema de la potencia, a mayor voltaje menor corriente para la misma potencia, esto garantizaria mejores condiciones de trabajo, y materiales menos costosos. que creen ustedes??


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 20, 2007)

¿Alguno ha probado la construcción de un calentador de agua (para evitar los eléctricos o a gas) utilizando una cerpentina( caño muy finito de cobre utilizado en refrigeracion)desplegada sobre un techo de chapa de zinc???. Harian falta unos cuantos metros de esta cerpentina, es decir desplegar unas cuantas decenas de metros, para aprovechar al maximo el calor que adquiere el techo de chapa por el sol.
Está bien....! solo lo podremos usar de día pero tengan en cuenta que la diferencia presion en el circuito de agua hará el trabajo de movimiento, y tambien lo podremos usar para mover un dinamo con algun acumulador tipo batería.

funcionorá??? que les parece??

Saludosh


----------



## Electricista (Ene 20, 2007)

Referente a aerogeneradores...es de suma importancia la frecuencia del viento con velocidades que puedan garantizar una capacidad de energia asi como el diseño de las palas y la rotacion optimapara aprovechar la maxima eficiencia...

Trabaje construyendo estos hasta potencias de 20Kw... y dieron muy buenos resultados..

Trabajar con pequeñas turbinas hidraulicas tambien es optimo solo que tambien viene el problema de regulacion de velocidad que se hace con regulacion automatica de carga  garantizando un flujo constante de agua por ende una velocidad casi constante tambien son muy buenos..


----------



## jemz (Feb 17, 2007)

Buen Dia a todos:

Concuerdo con todos ustedes con respecto a este tema, y de aqui nacio mi deseo sobre el estudio de la energia solar que por cierto me interesa tanto que quiero hacer mi tesis de titulacion al respecto ya que en la universidad nos dieron una unidad (ni si quiera una materia) de conversion de la energia (en la materia de termodinamica) al inicio de la carrera, tambien mi interes es porque vivo en mexicali mexico ya que aqui hace mucho calor (una de las partes mas calurosas del mundo 49 grados C en verano a la sombra) y no se si me puedan ayudar en la recoleccion de información de energia solar, panales solares, etcetera; se los agradeceria mucho, lo que se es que los españoles y los alemanes estan muy enfocados en eso. si me pudieran mandar lo que tengan o encuentren al respecto, se los voy a agradecen  infinitamente

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## yoander batita alvarez (Feb 17, 2007)

buenos dias colega
 creo poder ayudarte mi pais investiga y trabaja el tema de los paneles solares es Cuba fabrica las celdas fotovoltaicas en cuanto tenga la información completa te la mando , yo tambien investigo la rama de la energia renovable y el ahorro de energia , es toy haciendo un estudio sobre el movimientos de la ola ya que cuba esta rodeada d3e agua , saludos yoander


----------



## yoander batita alvarez (Feb 17, 2007)

hola hay temando el sitio donde puedes encontrar todas las información que buscas es pero que te sirva http://www.google.com.cu/search?hl=es&q=energia+solar&meta=cr=countryCU

saludos yoander


----------



## jemz (Feb 19, 2007)

yoander batita alvarez

Primeramente muchas gracias por el link;

Sinceramente no crei que Cuba tubiera tanta explotacion de la energia solar, me gusto la implementacion de la energia solar a la red, si aqui en mexico se pudiera UUUUFFFFFF, pero bueno yo tambien he buscado por mi cuenta y en contre varias universidades que hacen referencia a la energia solar, solo que no tienen cursos a distancia y si los tienen cuestan un ojo de la cara (muy caros), por lo que requiero de información tecnica CASI gratuita, pero esto que me madaste me puso a pensar de otra manera (no solo obtener el titulo) si no que mediante esta tecnologia(s) se puede ayodar a lo que menos tienen (a los que no les llega el suministro de energia electrica)

MuCHaS GRaCiaS

y por aqui nos ve...  escribiremos   bye


----------



## manu_sonata (Feb 28, 2009)

electro-gen, creo la membrana puede hacerse de ceramica.
prueva y luego nos dices


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 1, 2009)

electro-gen dijo:
			
		

> Hola colegas, me gustaria que tratasemos el asunto de la energia renovable, tema muy en boga con estos tiempos, quiero construir celdas solares, generadores eolicos, y me gustaria escuchar opiniones e ideas al respecto, un saludo.



Aquí encontrarar mucha información:
http://www.solarweb.net/

Por lo que respecta a construir celdas solares olvídaté. El proceso de fabricación de la obleas de silicio que se usan para los paneles, es (de momento) de complejidad extrema. Por eso los paneles solares fotovoltáicos son tan caros.

En cuanto a la energía eólica, es todo lo contrario. He visto diseños con un bidón seccionado por la mitad verticalmente con sus dós mitades separadas, y utilizando un alternador de automovil como generador.

Además, el rendimiento de la eólica es muchísimo mayor que el de la fotovoltaica. Ten en cuenta que la radiación incidente sobre la tierra es de aprox. 1350w/m2, de los cuales, después de las pérdida al atravesar la atmósfera, las placas actuales sólo son capaces de rendir en torno al 13%. Hay ya aerogeneradores que superan los 4 Mw.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 1, 2009)

dolbyy1978 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguno ha probado la construcción de un calentador de agua (para evitar los eléctricos o a gas) utilizando una cerpentina( caño muy finito de cobre utilizado en refrigeracion)desplegada sobre un techo de chapa de zinc?. Harian falta unos cuantos metros de esta cerpentina, es decir desplegar unas cuantas decenas de metros, para aprovechar al maximo el calor que adquiere el techo de chapa por el sol.
> Está bien....! solo lo podremos usar de día pero tengan en cuenta que la diferencia presion en el circuito de agua hará el trabajo de movimiento, y tambien lo podremos usar para mover un dinamo con algun acumulador tipo batería.
> 
> funcionorá? que les parece?
> ...



Caro que funciona. De hecho, es el principio de la energía solar témica. Lo que necesitas para aprovechar al máximo la radiación incluso en un día de frio, es crear un efecto invernadero sobre la chapa, colocando un cristal sobre esta separado unos centímetros. Tambien, pintar la chapa de negro.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 1, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La idea final del proyecto que va lento   es combertir un auto comun a uno que funcione con agua.


----------



## santiago (Mar 1, 2009)

bueno yo aporto una de mis experiencias

en discovery una vez vi, que mediante algas transformadorrmaban humo de calderas en etanol

hize una prueba jaja

meti en un recipiente a presion, algas recolectadas del rio jajaj y le meti hume a presion, algas en agua, el recipiente era de una maquina, al recircular el humo, no se que proseso natural habia, fotosintesis seguro, el recipiente era acrilico, el resultado, a la salida segun el narisometro era aire limpio, y lo interesante era dejar secar las algas, para prenderlas con el encendedor, resultado bastante inflamable, muy interesante, 
solo nesecita "humo" y luz solar, de lo demas se encargan las algas, fue un esperimento de domingo , que algun dia voy a repetir
ah si los encuentro subo mi motor que funciona con aire comprimido, es de ciclo continuo

saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola compañeros, para no abrir un tema de lo mismo revivo este hilo y comparto el siguiente link.. espero vean lo interesante que s puede encontrar, me encanta el de la turbina..como para hacer en la casa de campo

http://www.proyectosandia.com.ar/2009/04/12-formas-bizarras-de-generar-energia.html

Espero sus opiniones


----------

